# Parallel Port, setzen der einzelnen Pins



## Zippo (17. Okt 2005)

Hallo alle zusamen,

in der Schule machen wir im DVT unterricht gerade ein Project, wo wir ein Programm in Java programmieren wollen
mit dem wir Daten über den Parallelen Port versenden wollen.

So das Problem bei der Sache ist ja, dass ich mit der Java.comm nicht die eizelnen Pins auf 0 oder 1 setzen kann,
in dem Forum wurde dann geschrieben, dass man eine Dll Programmieren soll, wie in diesem Beitrag:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16614&highlight=parallele+port

und diese dann über JNI einbinden kann.

Mein problem an der ganzen sache ist, wie Programmiere ich jetzt so eine Dll, die auf den Parallelen Port zugreift.
Ich habe bei google schon gesucht aber nichts richtiges gefunden.

Wäre nett wenn mir einer Helfen kann und vieleicht eine kleine beschreibung Posten kann.

Vilelen dank schon mal für die Posts

mfg Zippo


----------



## na-oma (17. Okt 2005)

in diesem thread findest du auch

http://www.geocities.com/Juanga69/parport/

sieht gut aus.

DLLs kann man z.B. mit C(++) programmieren, nicht mit java direkt


----------



## Zippo (18. Okt 2005)

Danke für die Antwoer, aber der Link funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. 

mfg Zippo


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Okt 2005)

Scheint ein Server-Problem zu sein, mal gehts, mal nicht.
Ich habe mal den Text kopiert.



> Parallel Printer Port Access through Java
> 
> Have you ever tried to access the parallel port (printer port) inside a Java program? Well, if you have, you have probably already downloaded the commapi package that sun offers to perform this task, or tried using portio or any other thing that might resolve your problem. The fact that you are here indicates that none of these programs seem to work! And we need a solution... fast! Well folks, here it is [Windows - Linux]. It turns out that you can write code in C and Java can use it through the Java Native Interface (JNI). Take a look at the installation instructions to setup ParallelPort on your PC [Windows - Linux].
> 
> ...


----------



## Zippo (18. Okt 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich hab noch mal weiter im Internet gesucht, gelobt sei google *scherz*.

Ich hab noch eine sehr interessante Seite zum Thema Dll und Paralleport gefunden,
die oben genante hat mir nicht viel gebracht, bzw miene Frage nicht ganz beantwortet.

Trotzdem vielen dank für eure Mühen. ^^

Die Seite beschreibt wie man eine Dll Programmiert, wo auch unteranderem ein Programm bsp.
für den Parallelen Port ist.

http://www.logix4u.cjb.net/

also vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ps: vieleicht kanns ja mal wer gebrauchen. ^^

mfg Zippo


----------

